# Notebook und zweiter (externer) Monitor

## FrancisA

Hallo, Ich habe bei meinem Acer Asire 7741G (ati hd 5650 Grafikkarte) das Problem, dass er den zweiten Monitor nicht ansteuert.

Eine blöde Frage: Ist das physikalisch eigentlich eine oder sind das zwei Graifkkarten?

In Ubuntu geht das problemlos mit xrandr:

zB.

```

xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1600x900 --output CRT1 --mode 1920x1080 --same-as LVDS

```

das Problem ist, dass er die CRT1gar nicht erkennt:

```

franz@localhost ~ $ xrandr -q

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1920 x 1920

LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm

   1600x900       60.1 +

   1440x900       59.9  

   1280x854       59.9  

   1280x800       59.8  

   1280x720       59.9  

   1152x768       59.8  

   1024x768       60.0*    59.9  

   800x600        60.3     59.9  

   640x480        59.9     59.4  

HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

VGA-0 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 521mm x 293mm

   1920x1080      60.0 +

   1600x1200      60.0  

   1680x1050      60.0  

   1400x1050      60.0  

   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  

   1440x900       75.0     59.9  

   1280x960       60.0  

   1152x864       75.0  

   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0* 

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        75.0     72.8     66.7     59.9  

   720x400        70.1  

```

also die wird da VGA-0 heißen und nicht CRT1

Aber wenn ich das einstetze, dann zeigt er trotzdem nichts an.

Aber es sieht aus, als ob der externe Monitor angesteuert wird, weil die Led grün ist

Wenn ich 800x600 probiert, schreibt der Monitor sogar kurzzeeiig "Automatische Anpassung" hin.

Ist da beim Xorg noch etwas zu konfigurieren? beim radeon? WEil ich *glaube* beim Kernel ist da ncihts mehr, weil ich die Einstellungen von Ubuntu einmall übernommen habe. Wenn das einmal passt, möchte ich den Kernel natürlich schlanker machen.

----------

## wuesti

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   franz@localhost ~ $ xrandr -q
> 
> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1920 x 1920
> 
> LVDS connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
> ...

 

----------

## wuesti

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> xrandr --output LVDS --off --output VGA-0 --auto
> ```
> ...

 

Besser ist wohl:

```
xrandr --output LVDS --off --output VGA-0 --auto; sleep 15; xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA-0 --off

```

----------

## FrancisA

Danke für die Antwort.

Also die xrrandr Commandos da geht keines.

Ich hatte tatsächlich nicht das Flag drin.

Nein, hat leider nichts geändert (nach dem emerge -avND world).

----------

## FrancisA

Eigentlich weiß ich gar nicht worans liegt jetzt beim radeon. xinerama und google sagen immer etwas von xorg.conf. Aber braucht man die eigentlich noch? Weil zb bei mir gibt es die nciht.

Das eigenartige ist, dass xrandr das VGA-0 erkennt. Geht da beim radeon Treiber noch etwas ab? beim Kernel (meuconfig Option)? xrandr gibt auch keine Fehlermeldung aus, es tut sich etwas beim Schirm, was auch die grüne Led anzeigt, nur bleibt der schwarz (auch wenn ich automische Anpassung am Bildschirm mit den Monitortasten selber probiere).

Wäre super, wenn mir da noch jmd. helfen könnte.

----------

## wuesti

Ein frohes neues Jahr!

Ist dein Kabel denn in Ordnung (Pin verbogen) und steckt richtig? Ist dein Monitor fullHD (1920*1080)?

Versuche es mal mit der gleichen Auflösung von Laptop und Monitor!

```
xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 --same-as LVDS 
```

Eventuell auch mal --left-off LVDS

Ansonsten ist die /var/log/Xorg.0.log einen Blick wert.

----------

## FrancisA

Hallo wuesti, danke, gutes neues Jahr,

Das Kabel ist in Ordnung (bei Ubuntu und Win7 geht der Monitor)

Die xrandr Befehle ändern nichts. 

Xorg.0.log zeigt auch nichts auffälliges, zb:

```

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: VGA-0 ----------------------

oder 

RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

```

Bei Ubuntu (wos funktioniert) habe ich den fglrx laufen. Habe den fglrx kompilert, geht aber genausowenig.

```

franz@localhost ~ $ xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1600x900 --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768 --same-as LVDS --verbose

crtc 0:     1600x900   60.1 +0+0 "LVDS"

crtc 1:     1024x768   75.0 +0+0 "VGA-0"

```

Das nächste, was ich mir vorstellen könnte, ist die kernel konfiguration, dass da rgendetwas nicht eingestellt wurde, aber nur was? Irgendwie ist es immer gut, wenn man schon ein bestehendes System hat (in meinem Fall Ubuntu) und dann vergleichen kann, weil funktionieren muss es ja. (irgendwann)  :Wink: 

----------

## FrancisA

Jetzt hätte ich beim Kenrel noch => Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support ausgewählt, hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

Support for frame buffer devices  => ATI Radeon display support   ist nicht gewählt (brauche ich das?)

Ausgewählt ist dort zur Zeit:

```

EFI-based Framebuffer Support 

Enable Tile Blitting Support 

Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

```

xf86-video-ati und xf86-video-radeon-hd kompilieren haben auch nichts gebracht (oder hätte ich nach make install noch etwas tun sollen?)

Oh Gott, sorry für den langen thread:

Ich hatte beim Kernel booten: rootwait und nomodeset drin, weil ich Probleme hatte. Nach dem Entfernen geht alles.

----------

